# Homelite XL Textron UT 105062



## TCT (Mar 29, 2010)

I need a parts diagram for this saw, specifically the gas tank 
Thanks!


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

TCT said:


> I need a parts diagram for this saw, specifically the gas tank
> Thanks!


A70899B is the gas tank part #


----------

